# REW using Umik-1 and a USB DAC



## FrankySaxy (Jan 8, 2014)

I've been searching for a while, but couldn't find a definite answer.
I have used REW on a Mac in my Home Studio using a Scarlett 18i20 and a (non-calibrated) Behringer ECM8000.
Now I want to use REW on a Windows laptop in a more portable setup for measuring my home hifi setup in the living room. The studio soundcard is rather big and built into a rack so I thought investing in a MiniDSP Umik-1 because of its ease of use and since it is calibrated.
Now for the real question; can I use a (or any) USB DAC connecting to the hifi pre-amp for REW signal playback?

Thanks for your help in providing the answer or point me in the right direction.


----------



## Lifeboy (Aug 10, 2014)

I have a Fii0 E-18 usb dac that I use with Windows. I also just got a MiniDSP UMIK-1 and was also wondering if I can use the usb dac instead using the analog out of the laptop. I'll give it a shot within the next couple of days and let you know what happens.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Fine to use a USB DAC, or to use the built-in headphone output of the laptop. Stick to single sweeps for measurement though, Windows doesn't always seem to do a good job of maintaining sample synchronisation across devices.


----------



## FrankySaxy (Jan 8, 2014)

Thank you for the answer John.

What is the best and most versatile setup when using REW with a MiniDSP Umik-1? Or would a 2x2 soundcard with separate mic be more versatile?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

For room measurements a USB mic and any output method are all that is needed. To test individual channels of a multichannel system it can be convenient to use a computer that has an HDMI output that supports audio transfer. 

If time alignment measurements are needed REW needs a loopback connection to provide a timing reference, in that case USB mics are not suitable and an internal or external soundcard with both input and output are required, measurement can then be with either an SPL meter that has line output or an analog mic and preamp.


----------

